# Datenbank als Tabelle ausgeben



## xppx (14. September 2004)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines problem ich will eine MySql datenbank ind einer Tabelle darstellen.

Hier mal die MySql verbindung -->


```
<?php
include 'connect.inc.php';
$sql = "SELECT * FROM `Links`";
if(!$res_id = mysql_query($sql))
die ('Fehler! SQL-Befehl ist falsch.');

while ($test = mysql_fetch_array($res_id))
{
echo $test['ID'].' '.$test['Link-ID'].' '.$test['URL'].' '.$test['Beschreibung'].' '.$test['Autor'].' '.<br>;
}
?>
```

Also kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## saila (14. September 2004)

Seh mal im Tutorialbereich nach. Da gibt es einige Einträge zu deinem Thema.


----------



## Gumbo (14. September 2004)

Versuch mal folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<?php
	include 'connect.inc.php';
	$query = "
		SELECT
		        `ID`,
		        `Link-ID`,
		        `URL`,
		        `Beschreibung`,
		        `Autor`
		  FROM
		        `Links`
	";
	if( !$result = mysql_query($query) ) {
		echo '<p><strong>MySQL Error <tt>'.mysql_errno().'</tt>:</strong> '.htmlspecialchars(mysql_error()).'<pre>'.$query.'</pre></p>';
		exit;
	}

	while( $row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC) ) {
		echo $row['ID'].' '.$row['Link-ID'].' '.$row['URL'].' '.$row['Beschreibung'].' '.$test['Autor'].'<br />';
	}
?>
```


----------



## xppx (14. September 2004)

es kommt folgende fehler meldung:



> MySQL Error 1065: Query was empty


----------



## Gumbo (14. September 2004)

Jetzt sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## xppx (14. September 2004)

hä wie den wenn da die fehler meldung kommt?


----------



## xppx (14. September 2004)

ah doch geht hatte nen fehler in der DB aber ich möchte da gerne eine Tabellen Struktur rein wie bei Excel und mit der Überschrift der Spalte.


----------



## lambda (15. September 2004)

Wusste garnicht, dass schon Weihnachten ist...  

Was ist denn eine "Tabellenstruktur  wie in Excel"? Wenn du eine einfache Tabelle anlegen willst, musst du halt die entsprechenden HTML-Tags einfügen...


----------



## thespecialx (15. September 2004)

*na ja , hehe*

machs doch soo


> <table border="0" width="90%">
> <tr >
> <td align="center">Spalte1</td>
> <td align="center">Spalte2</td>
> ...



und mach dir das Leben nicht so komliziert....


----------



## xppx (15. September 2004)

ja ne das scheint immer noch nicht zu gehen jatzt habe ich zwar den Tabellen titel aber keine MySql werte.

BEi mir kommt flogene ansicht

Spalte1 Spalte2 Spalte3 Spalte4 Spalte5


----------



## Gumbo (15. September 2004)

Folgendes Skript listet den gesamten Inhalt einer Tabelle samt Betitelung auf:
	
	
	



```
<?php
	include 'connect.inc.php';
	$table = 'Links';
	$fileds = array();


	$query = '
		SHOW
		        COLUMNS
		  FROM
		        `'.$table.'`
		';
	if( !$result = mysql_query($query) ) {
		echo '<p><strong>MySQL Error <tt>'.mysql_errno().'</tt>:</strong> '.htmlspecialchars(mysql_error()).'<pre>'.$query.'</pre></p>';
		exit;
	}

	echo '<table><thead><tr>';
	while( $row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC) ) {
		echo '<th>'.$row['Field'].'</th>';
		$fields[] = $row['Field'];
	}
	echo '</tr></thead>';

	$query = '
		        SELECT';
	$field = current($fields);
	do {
		$query .= sprintf('%c		        `%s`', 10, $field);
		if( $field = next($fields) ) {
			$query .= ',';
		}
	} while( $field );
	$query .= '
		  FROM
		        `'.$table.'`
		';
	if( !$result = mysql_query($query) ) {
		echo '<p><strong>MySQL Error <tt>'.mysql_errno().'</tt>:</strong> '.htmlspecialchars(mysql_error()).'<pre>'.$query.'</pre></p>';
		exit;
	}

	echo '<tbody>';
	while( $row = mysql_fetch_array($result, MYSQL_ASSOC) ) {
		echo '<tr>';
		foreach( $row as $field ) {
			echo '<td>'.htmlentities($field).'</td>';
		}
		echo '</tr>';
	}
	echo '</tbody></table>';
?>
```


----------



## xppx (15. September 2004)

thx


----------

